# Hopper Vs 722



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

I just called about the Hopper the brilliant minds at Dish (NOT) for some reason have eliminated the use of any receiver other than the hopper if you have a hopper.

So what 722 functionality am I going to loose if I switch from the 722 to the Hopper?

Other than 2000 hours of recording time, record 6 shows at once and watch in up to (I thinks) 4 rooms, what am I going to gain with the Hopper?

Can you attach external drives to the hopper and will it play the content I have recorded on external drive with a 722?

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You really should be asking these questions and reading the threads in the Hopper forum.

External drives will be usable across 622/722/922/Hopper, though there have been some reported issues.

The only feature you really "lose" going to a Hopper is OTA. The Hopper doesn't have OTA support built-in, and their plans to eventually support a USB OTA tuner are still "future" plans at this point... rumored to be later this summer, but IF you need OTA expect not to have it for at least 6 months.

_Moving thread to Hopper forum._


----------



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry, I looked and didn't see a haaper thread. You mean future like firewire on the first DVR, the 501, can't remember. I'll wait and see if OTA ever comes.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sundance said:


> Sorry, I looked and didn't see a haaper thread. You mean future like *firewire on the first DVR*, [strike]the 501[/strike], can't remember. I'll wait and see if OTA ever comes.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


On first HD DVR - 921...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sundance said:


> You mean future like firewire on the first DVR, the 501, can't remember. I'll wait and see if OTA ever comes.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


A USB adapter has been mentioned for the Hopper... at some point this summer to possibly be supported. I know some of these exist, but have not heard which (if testing yet at all) Dish might be looking to test/support.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

This refusal to allow a Hopper + VIP system really has me bummed. I am very excited about the Hopper and Joey setup as it would make my already pretty sweet dual 622 + HDMI extenders setup even better if I could replace one with a Hopper and Two Joeys. But the lack of OTA and some other things makes me want to keep my one owned 622 active at least for the time being. I keep checking this forum everyday hoping for news that they've changed the policy on this (or at least added OTA), until that happens I'll just keep using what I have.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Besides OTA, why can't you do the same thing with Hoppers/Joeys? I use HDMI extenders and RF distribution on mine and it works fine. Plus I get all the benefits of the new system.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Besides OTA, why can't you do the same thing with Hoppers/Joeys? I use HDMI extenders and RF distribution on mine and it works fine. Plus I get all the benefits of the new system.


OTA is the big one (there is a local station that carries some UK Basketball games and they look like crap over the SD Dish feed) but Dual Live buffers on the Hopper and not the Joey is another one. If I could get one Hopper and two Joeys and keep my purchased 622 it would allow me to keep OTA on the 622 while enjoying the new stuff. There is also the additional cost of the second Hopper / Joey combo but that's a relatively minor issue at this point. I'm also not sure if my universal remotes (Harmony 900 and One) will play nice with how I would want the Hoppers and Joeys setup.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Sundance said:


> I just called about the Hopper the brilliant minds at Dish (NOT) for some reason have eliminated the use of any receiver other than the hopper if you have a hopper.
> 
> So what 722 functionality am I going to loose if I switch from the 722 to the Hopper?
> 
> ...


It may be set up that way to keep current subscribers from switching in huge numbers. They probably ran the numbers and came up with the fact that the only way to have enough Hoppers for new subscribers was to limit their appeal to current subscribers.

I'd jump to a 2 Hopper and joey(s) in a flash if it wasn't for the opposition from a family member to having to learn a new DVR again.

When I went from two RCAs to Dishplayers I got noise, when I went from the dishplayer to a 721, more noise.
When Dish stopped supporting the 721 and I had to switch that to a VIP 612 more noise. So no Hoppers for me at this time. My VIP622 is flawless (Knock Wood) the VIP 612 is working good, The Magnavox DVD recorder with HDD is working good and makes a usable DVR with decent DVD quality recordings off of HD channels.


----------



## nicholb (Jul 12, 2008)

bobukcat said:


> I'm also not sure if my universal remotes (Harmony 900 and One) will play nice with how I would want the Hoppers and Joeys setup.


I am using a Harmony One with one of the Joey's and it works fine.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We are working on an OTA solution for the Hopper. I don't have word yet on when it will be available. Thanks.



bobukcat said:


> OTA is the big one (there is a local station that carries some UK Basketball games and they look like crap over the SD Dish feed) but Dual Live buffers on the Hopper and not the Joey is another one. If I could get one Hopper and two Joeys and keep my purchased 622 it would allow me to keep OTA on the 622 while enjoying the new stuff. There is also the additional cost of the second Hopper / Joey combo but that's a relatively minor issue at this point. I'm also not sure if my universal remotes (Harmony 900 and One) will play nice with how I would want the Hoppers and Joeys setup.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> OTA is the big one (there is a local station that carries some UK Basketball games and they look like crap over the SD Dish feed) but Dual Live buffers on the Hopper and not the Joey is another one. If I could get one Hopper and two Joeys and keep my purchased 622 it would allow me to keep OTA on the 622 while enjoying the new stuff. There is also the additional cost of the second Hopper / Joey combo but that's a relatively minor issue at this point. I'm also not sure if my universal remotes (Harmony 900 and One) will play nice with how I would want the Hoppers and Joeys setup.


Unless I'm missing something, each Hopper essentially has triple live buffers. Since Joey can join any tuner at any time, isn't that the same difference? Or are you saying when a Joey joins, the buffer is lost? I don't think it is, but I'm not sure.

Not knowing how you intend to use the 900, you could be right. Hopper/Joey only supports 1 IR address, so if you have more than one in a single location, that wouldn't work. If, on the other hand, each hopper/joey is local to it's own TV, then it's no problem.

Anyway, I can see why you want to hold off due to no OTA. But for now, I'm feeding OTA directly to all my TVs so I can watch live at least. I just can't record OTA yet.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Unless I'm missing something, each Hopper essentially has triple live buffers. Since Joey can join any tuner at any time, isn't that the same difference? Or are you saying when a Joey joins, the buffer is lost? I don't think it is, but I'm not sure.


I don't have one so I can only speak of my recollection of what I have read here but as I understand it when you swap tuners from the Joey you lose the live buffer. IE you can't just fast swap between the two live buffers link you can on the VIP and Hopper.

If I could easily run OTA to any of my TVs I may consider the switch but I think I will just wait it out until (if) the Hopper gets OTA and Hopper to Hopper integration.


----------

